# trials bike ??



## bikebozo (Jan 14, 2016)

says x-games on it ,


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 14, 2016)

Sure looks to be a trials bike . Maybe a specific type of trials,it has a lot of suspension compared to most.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Jan 14, 2016)

Not a trials bike

AJ


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for clearing that up .That one had me puzzled,never would have guessed it was a base for that bike.


----------



## dave429 (Jan 26, 2016)

I think the X-Games bikes are made by Kent and usually sold at Walmart or the like. I could see how it could be mistaken for a trials with the seat missing. I always liked the Inspired Trials bikes. Danny Macaskill has some killer trials riding videos. Check them out, they are amazing!


----------

